# Painting PVC snorks



## TEXAN AVIATOR

How the heck do I get paint to stick to PVC? I've cleaned the pipe well and used the Fusion paint.. It's peeling off. Tricks?


----------



## rewired

Paint it with primer first. I always just use the cheap paint from walmart. Tried that plastic paint and it started peeling fast.


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Ok. I put another coat on and gonna let it sit till tomorrow. If that doesn't work I'll use primer. Thanks man.

Here it is for now.... Goin' deep!


----------



## mmelton005

temperature plays a major role in paint sticking too. I wouldn't spray anything unless it was between 50-90. rustolem truck bed coating works well for snorkels. be sure to scuff them and wipe them down with windex or purple power and let them dry before you shoot them. Good luck!!


----------



## browland

TEXAN AVIATOR said:


> How the heck do I get paint to stick to PVC? I've cleaned the pipe well and used the Fusion paint.. It's peeling off. Tricks?


wet sand with 600g and liquid soap. Sand it until the water doesnt bead or seperate when you rinse, then it will be ready for paint. Prime it then use whatever paint you want and it should stay


----------



## Stogi

Scuffing them with a red Scotchbrite pad and soapy water helps also.


----------



## Mudforce

Boy am I ever glad we have black ABS pipe here.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Just one.snorkel to.go tht deep?


----------



## browland

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Just one.snorkel to.go tht deep?


Just answering your question as a painter, preparation is 90% of the paint job, spraying the color and or finish coat is 10%. It sux donkey dk. Nobody appreciates the hours of labor required to paint something until they give it a try lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Just one.snorkel to.go tht deep?


Just messing around Won't go much higher than the handlebars. 

I just called Performance atv (where i got my kit from). They are sending me some more ABS pipe because there is none in the houston area. That way if the black paint rubs off it wont show.


----------



## spunkmonkey

If your dead set on painting it black;

1> sand with 220-400 grit sand paper (sand well enough that you cannot see any more glossy sections on the plastic. This will give the primer and paint a way to adhere to the surface.)
2> clean with isoprople(sp) alcohol
3> prime
4> paint
Remember to use quality products to ensure the finish lasts...

...or if you want to save money and time, replace the pvc with "ABS Plastic". It's already black and its stronger, that's why i use it.


----------



## browland

spunkmonkey said:


> If your dead set on painting it black;
> 
> 1> sand with 220-400 grit sand paper (sand well enough that you cannot see any more glossy sections on the plastic. This will give the primer and paint a way to adhere to the surface.)
> 2> clean with isoprople(sp) alcohol
> 3> prime
> 4> paint
> Remember to use quality products to ensure the finish lasts...
> 
> ...or if you want to save money and time, replace the pvc with "ABS Plastic". It's already black and its stronger, that's why i use it.


Isopropyl leaves a residue - bad choice


----------



## browland

spunkmonkey said:


> If your dead set on painting it black;
> 
> 1> sand with 220-400 grit sand paper (sand well enough that you cannot see any more glossy sections on the plastic. This will give the primer and paint a way to adhere to the surface.)
> 2> clean with isoprople(sp) alcohol
> 3> prime
> 4> paint
> Remember to use quality products to ensure the finish lasts...
> 
> ...or if you want to save money and time, replace the pvc with "ABS Plastic". It's already black and its stronger, that's why i use it.


220-400 you will also see sand marks thru the finish


----------



## spunkmonkey

Worked great for me:bigok:


----------



## RYAN.

browland said:


> 220-400 you will also see sand marks thru the finish


I agree i also used to be a auto painter, only time I paint over anything coarser than 600 is high build primer


2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## mmelton005

browland said:


> 220-400 you will also see sand marks thru the finish


Going a tad off topic for a min


Funny you say that. I screwed up big time on my f150 that was needing a fresh coat of krylon on my faded bed rails. The write up that I was going off of at the time recommended using 600 grit and I THOUGHT that I would "speed" up the process and just use 120.....boy was I wrong. After I painted them they looked like hell. A $15 weekend project turned into $67 new ford bed rails  I now listen to you guys that know what you are doing with the painting/auto body world


----------



## blue beast

browland said:


> wet sand with 600g and liquid soap. Sand it until the water doesnt bead or seperate when you rinse, then it will be ready for paint. Prime it then use whatever paint you want and it should stay


go with what browland said...have you seen his bike after he painted his plastics....just sayin....he got some paintin skills


----------



## browland

blue beast said:


> go with what browland said...have you seen his bike after he painted his plastics....just sayin....he got some paintin skills


^^^^ I like this guy lol , thanks bud


----------



## blue beast

browland said:


> ^^^^ I like this guy lol , thanks bud


Wanted to come meet ya when you came down to river run...but, it happened to be the busiest weekend of the year at work , being it was the weekend before turkey day and i drive a truck for a grocery company . Seems like everytime people come to my neck of the woods , i am scheduled to work. I only live about 20 mins from the park.


----------



## browland

blue beast said:


> Wanted to come meet ya when you came down to river run...but, it happened to be the busiest weekend of the year at work , being it was the weekend before turkey day and i drive a truck for a grocery company . Seems like everytime people come to my neck of the woods , i am scheduled to work. I only live about 20 mins from the park.


I understand how business goes, it's our peak season at FedEx until the new year so the planes are in the air almost around the clock. Maybe next year we can have another get together out there. I would def make the trip again .


----------



## RedRon

Way too much work. I got the answer. Go to walmart and in the automotive section they have a tall can of spray in bed-liner. I'm almost sure its the rustoleum brand. NO PREP WORK WHAT SO EVER. Spray several thin coats. dries fast and holds up well. I use it on everything. I have done several snorkels for customers. It is not thick like normal spray in bed liners. I sprayed a bunch of stuff on my custom mini cooper clubman. I even blacked out some of the chrome. It does eventually start to chip off the chrome but takes a long time.


----------



## RYAN.

RedRon said:


> Way too much work. I got the answer. Go to walmart and in the automotive section they have a tall can of spray in bed-liner. I'm almost sure its the rustoleum brand. NO PREP WORK WHAT SO EVER. Spray several thin coats. dries fast and holds up well. I use it on everything. I have done several snorkels for customers. It is not thick like normal spray in bed liners. I sprayed a bunch of stuff on my custom mini cooper clubman. I even blacked out some of the chrome. It does eventually start to chip off the chrome but takes a long time.


Welcome to the forum but working in the Auto body field in the past your 100% wrong on the "too much work part" sure you could paint it and it will look good for a LITTLE while but prep work is 80% of any paint work and if you want it to last you better prep it correctly 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Polaris425

I agree. You still need to clean it well or the bed liner stuff wont stick either. Every set I've done would chip off easy if not cleaned well first. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## RedRon

sorry but i been running this stuff on my snorkels and on my customers snorkels for quite some time and it literally sticks like dog crap on a blanket. My mini cooper cost 40 grand and i don't just put anything on it. The stuff works with no prep work. All i was saying is all that sanding is way too much work when the stuff i use works with little or no prep work and no primer. Try it and you will see.


----------



## Polaris425

I have. And so have many others here. Maybe our stores just don't sell the special special cans that you use. Or Maybe you're thinking of plasti dip & not Bed liner ?? B/c then I can see it, it will stick well to anything and hold up. Though even then, the surface needs to at very least be cleaned.


----------



## RedRon

Polaris425 said:


> I have. And so have many others here. Maybe our stores just don't sell the special special cans that you use. Or Maybe you're thinking of plasti dip & not Bed liner ?? B/c then I can see it, it will stick well to anything and hold up. Though even then, the surface needs to at very least be cleaned.


I dont know what you and so many others used but i have had it on my snorkels and my car for going on almost 2 years and has survived many rides car washes and my high pressure sprayer. Its not plastic dip that stuff comes of super easy. I never said it didn't need cleaned. I said no prep work like sanding. This is the stuff i have been using and i think after all that time and abuse if it was going to come off it would have.


----------



## Polaris425

Cleaning is prep work. And that's all I've been saying. Just clean it. I never said sand it when i Replied. So Instead of arguing w/ me for two posts you should have just agreed the first time! Lol


----------



## RedRon

ok i thought sanding was considered prep work not wiping it off.


----------



## Polaris425

Whatever. Do it how you want. But I know from personal experience and so does everyone else here if you don't wipe it down good first w/ some alcohol or cleaner even that stuff won't stick well.


----------



## RedRon

Polaris425 said:


> Whatever. Do it how you want. But I know from personal experience and so does everyone else here if you don't wipe it down good first w/ some alcohol or cleaner even that stuff won't stick well.


Wow and your an admin. Way to welcome the new guy. I guess im just the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## Polaris425

Well I'm more than just an admin, lol so I know a little bit. And we always welcome new guys, unless the first thing they do is come in and start arguing something we all already know too much about


----------



## RYAN.

RedRon said:


> Wow and your an admin. Way to welcome the new guy. I guess im just the dumbest thing ever.


..... dude quit trying to pick a fight and lets all just agree to disagree.... not sure if he still is but he used to be the forum owner 

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## RedRon

Anyways. I was not picking a fight. he could have been a little nicer about it.


----------



## Guest

RedRon said:


> Anyways. I was not picking a fight. he could have been a little nicer about it.


I don't have a dog in this fight but I don't see where polaris was rude at all. Seems to me like you misunderstood what he said and then got pissed at him. Very easy to do with text. I am new to forums and I have had to swallow my pride many times and realize that maybe what I was trying to say came out wrong. Just my .02. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedRon

well I'm not some 18 year old punk that does not know anything about atvs and modifying them. I am near 40 and have been riding racing and modifying atvs sport and utility for most of my life. I was speaking from my personal experience with a product and was reading a bunch of posts talking about sanding. The owner/mod took it upon himself to tell me i was wrong and speak for everyone on the forum that i was wrong. I really don't appreciate being talked to like I'm dumb. I was just trying to give some useful information. Just for the record i have snorkels on my teryx for over a year now that i didnt even wipe of and sprayed it withe the bedliner and its still on there not peeling off. The stuff sticks like dog poo on a blanket. I think it has a lot to do where and what the temp is when applied.


----------



## mcpyro3

If you use paint i would recommend sanding cuz my buddy kept peeling till he did but i used undercoating and all i did was wipe them down with a dry paper towel to get the sand off and mine look great after 2yrs of abuse and counting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

If you don't take a little extra time and do it right that's your deal, and if its held up great for you, awesome you're the MAN. 

But ive sprayed that same stuff on several and if you don't wipe it down good first it doesn't stay. If you want to take shortcuts that's awesome, but I never have and never will sit here and let people tell others it's ok for them to take shortcuts, b/c when someone gets mad that theirs didn't work out right, who do they get upset with? US. B/c they read it on our forum. I hope you understand.


----------



## RedRon

Polaris425 said:


> If you don't take a little extra time and do it right that's your deal, and if its held up great for you, awesome you're the MAN.
> 
> But ive sprayed that same stuff on several and if you don't wipe it down good first it doesn't stay. If you want to take shortcuts that's awesome, but I never have and never will sit here and let people tell others it's ok for them to take shortcuts, b/c when someone gets mad that theirs didn't work out right, who do they get upset with? US. B/c they read it on our forum. I hope you understand.


Yep i understand.


----------

